# Transmission Leaking



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

I got a leak from my 4 speed. It appears that it is from the rear seal where the drive shaft attaches. Where can I buy that seal and can I replace it with the tranny in the car?

Thanks Jim:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Tranny output shaft seal, any parts store should be able to sell you one, and yes, just pull the driveshaft.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

When you replace the seal, check the rear bushing. If the seal is leaking, usually the bushing is worn, too. And check the input shaft on the driveshaft yoke. That too may well be worn. I went through two seals on mine a few years back when I discovered that the bushing was worn and the yoke was worn OUT. No worries, an easy fix.


----------

